
The GitHub Availability Report - kiyanwang
https://github.blog/2020-07-08-introducing-the-github-availability-report/
======
luiseduardo
They are down right now:
[https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/j597fw8kv04c](https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/j597fw8kv04c)

